# Well...got the damn flat surge email



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

A week before the second busiest day of the year for me

Scranton St. Paddies Day Parade

Last year in 12 hours i made almost 800 because of a 5 hour surge

This year I bet I make no more then 350 and Uber keeps the rest on my effort 

I listened to the BS podcast and I am the only one that wants to know how much "Mike The Driver from Chicago" got for rolling over??

OF COURSE UBER DID THIS TO MAKE MORE MONEY!!!!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Got the same email here (Nebraska). Been driving on ice covered roads for the past three days. Only thing that made it worth while were the surges (even those weren’t great). 

Sad to see em go.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Yup, email just arrived here in the smaller Asheville market today. Seems like they are mopping up the remaining smaller markets. I wonder if anyone else is still operating under old surge after today's email.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Not much positive to say about it, but it may reduce the ant populations bit?


----------



## Ubering My Life Away (Jun 11, 2018)

Fayetteville NC got it too


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

Ubering My Life Away said:


> Fayetteville NC got it too


Jackson, TN as well, not that it surges there anyway...


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I am willing to see how it goes. If there is a way to manipulate it in my favor, I'll figure it out before too long. I always do.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Here as well. Looks like everyone is now flat rate surge


----------



## _justjosh (Mar 7, 2018)

Only way I've seen to manipulate is if you have cool pax. Have em change dest to a spot just past surge if its longer ride. Start new trip out of surge area, they tend to tip better after saving money.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> Yup, email just arrived here in the smaller Asheville market today. Seems like they are mopping up the remaining smaller markets. I wonder if anyone else is still operating under old surge after today's email.


So far so good in upstate N.Y....


----------



## Bryce Harper (Feb 1, 2019)

Flat rate surge is terrible. Been that way for a bit here.


----------



## _justjosh (Mar 7, 2018)

Bryce Harper said:


> Flat rate surge is terrible. Been that way for a bit here.


Is that why you're taking so damn long to pick a team. Trying to find which one will give you back the Xmultiplier?


----------



## MusicMan03 (Jan 30, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> Yup, email just arrived here in the smaller Asheville market today. Seems like they are mopping up the remaining smaller markets. I wonder if anyone else is still operating under old surge after today's email.


Still have the old surge in PCB, FL. Small market. One county over (Walton County, 30a) has the flat surge.

I don't think it'll be much longer for us


----------



## Bryce Harper (Feb 1, 2019)

_justjosh said:


> Is that why you're taking so damn long to pick a team. Trying to find which one will give you back the Xmultiplier?


I want an opt out after 3 trips!


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA welcome to the Charlotte Surge beyotches........


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Los Angeles still has real surge. For now.


----------



## _justjosh (Mar 7, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Los Angeles still has real surge. For now.


That boggles my mind that LA would still have OG surge while sac just switched over 2 weeks ago. I tried to drive in OC once. Didnt get a single ping in 30 mins. Wound up at tilted kilt and needed my own uber back to my hotel.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Got the email for my market as well in the Florida Keys. I am looking at it as a good thing. Surge rides are rare, I have been in the middle of many growing surge zones and rarely get a ride request. At least this way it will stick and I'll get something if I happen to be in the area that surges.

How long after getting the email does the new surge go in place. Yesterday morning I did see a 1.9X surge pop up on the screen for a while. So will they start the new rates in the middle of the week or on this coming Monday?


----------



## MusicMan03 (Jan 30, 2019)

MusicMan03 said:


> Still have the old surge in PCB, FL. Small market. One county over (Walton County, 30a) has the flat surge.
> 
> I don't think it'll be much longer for us


And it wasn't

I've caught two short rides this morning with small surges


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Got the email for my market as well in the Florida Keys. I am looking at it as a good thing. Surge rides are rare, I have been in the middle of many growing surge zones and rarely get a ride request. At least this way it will stick and I'll get something if I happen to be in the area that surges.
> 
> How long after getting the email does the new surge go in place. Yesterday morning I did see a 1.9X surge pop up on the screen for a while. So will they start the new rates in the middle of the week or on this coming Monday?


Well I got my answer, just saw a $1.25 Surge zone pop up on the screen. So I guess it started as soon as the email came out.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

“I don’t mind it, it’s not all bad”.....say the ants who are getting a $4 Surge flat rate when the pax is still paying the 3.4x multiplier.


----------



## Bryce Harper (Feb 1, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> "I don't mind it, it's not all bad".....say the ants who are getting a $4 Surge flat rate when the pax is still paying the 3.4x multiplier.


And that is the rub. It's not as if pax are paying less, Uber is just bending the drivers over yet again.


----------



## _justjosh (Mar 7, 2018)

Bryce Harper said:


> And that is the rub. It's not as if pax are paying less, Uber is just bending the drivers over yet again.


And on top of that, in talking with passengers during a recent surge, and making them aware of the change , they dont mind paying the rate so much knowing that the driver is getting a good cut of the ride. Now knowing that uber is sticking it to everyone they are not at all happy about the situation.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

_justjosh said:


> And on top of that, in talking with passengers during a recent surge, and making them aware of the change , they dont mind paying the rate so much knowing that the driver is getting a good cut of the ride. Now knowing that uber is sticking it to everyone they are not at all happy about the situation.


99% of pax have no clue about our cut.

100% don't care


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Bryce Harper said:


> And that is the rub. It's not as if pax are paying less, Uber is just bending the drivers over yet again.


Looks like you will have a lot of money now to tip in the app lol.


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

Well this is disconcerting.... this looks like about a 3x surge heat map and now its just an extra 4 dollars

Nooooooooo they aren't trying to line their pockets at all

Now looks like a 5x surge and no change in the flat surge

Wow

Now looks like a 5x surge and no change in the flat surge

Wow


----------



## _justjosh (Mar 7, 2018)

Dude. Just pull up rider app so you can see what they're charging.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

_justjosh said:


> Dude. Just pull up rider app so you can see what they're charging.


Or use a third-party app to see exactly what their multiplier is, like I used to do, makes you sick to your stomach


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Flat surge has been going a while here in SF. It looks like Uber is having to increase other bonuses to keep drivers interested. The consecutive ride bonus yesterday was $17.50 for 3 rides during rush hour and an even $20 for 3 today, plus flat rate surges that were around $5-$8.

I've switched my strategy as a result. Short trips and [clenches teeth] Pool are now the name of the game. I now check the pax' destination while I'm on my way to the pickup and if I don't like it I cancel. Otherwise, if they're nice and short I'll knock them out one after the other. With this strategy my earnings are still less than what they were before, but it's how I make the most money now on Uber.


----------



## _justjosh (Mar 7, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Flat surge has been going a while here in SF. It looks like Uber is having to increase other bonuses to keep drivers interested. The consecutive ride bonus yesterday was $17.50 for 3 rides during rush hour and an even $20 for 3 today, plus flat rate surges that were around $5-$8.
> 
> I've switched my strategy as a result. Short trips and [clenches teeth] Pool are now the name of the game. I now check the pax' destination while I'm on my way to the pickup and if I don't like it I cancel. Otherwise, if they're nice and short I'll knock them out one after the other. With this strategy my earnings are still less than what they were before, but it's how I make the most money now on Uber.


Yeah I dont **** with bay area driving. But that's really in general. I'll drive from sac to closest bart and take that rest of way. I may take Amtrak to games from now on. More drinking time.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Well I got my answer, just saw a $1.25 Surge zone pop up on the screen. So I guess it started as soon as the email came out.


A 2x surge used to be over $1.25 PER MILE.

This is idiocy. New plan for me: Next big drinking holiday, I'm gonna go online. I'm gonna accept every ping that comes in. And I'm gonna let them cancel when I never get there because I'm sitting at home.


----------

